# Emmett's Seaman's Scarf



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

At 4, Emmett reminded me that I had not yet made him a scarf so I designed this one just for him.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

It is beautiful !
:thumbup:


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Emmett's going to love it. It's beautiful. Don't you just love cables!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Islandgirl81, I do love cables. They look impressive but we know they are easy to do.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

That is very beautiful. I love it. Could you give us a pattern?


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Lil Kristie said:


> That is very beautiful. I love it. Could you give us a pattern?


If you click on the word "download" under the photo, the pattern will appear. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

it sure looks great :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Great scarf


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Simple, yet so lovely.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

lovely scarf.looks nice and warm.nice work


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

Love this, did you write out a pattern?


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> At 4, Emmett reminded me that I had not yet made him a scarf so I designed this one just for him.


Gorgeous scarf! Love the pattern!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I really love this scarf...can't wait to try it.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I bet my 6 year old grandson would love it, too.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

What a handsome scarf for a young man. I know he will love it. Thank you for sharing your photo with all of us.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Lovely. Looks soft and cozy!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

JanOS said:


> Love this, did you write out a pattern?


Yes she did...see the download link under the last picture.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice scarf. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

If you click on the work "Download" under the photo, you will see the pattern. Thanks for asking.


JanOS said:


> Love this, did you write out a pattern?


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful design, I love it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I would love to have this pattern ... but I don't click those random download links... my computer cost too much and repairs are a fortune


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful scarf he will adore it. Tks for sharing the pattern will have to give this ago.&#128079;&#128515;


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

If you click on the word "download" under the bottom photo, the pattern will appear. Thanks for asking.


 JanOS said:


> Love this, did you write out a pattern?


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I would love to have this pattern ... but I don't click those random download links... my computer cost too much and repairs are a fortune


Not sure how else to get it to you.


----------



## Tamalybabe (Aug 6, 2014)

Why would you need to do a cable cast on when there's three rows of just knitting at each end?


----------



## Josietoo (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't think this qualifies as 'random link'. You know who posted it and it's not a random email to you. I'm comfortable with downloading it. I encourage you to download it as well. In addition those who have have not reported problems. Also it's a PDF document and those are safe.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Tamalybabe said:


> Why would you need to do a cable cast on when there's three rows of just knitting at each end?


You probably would not have to but it gives a nice edge. It is mainly a design feature. Also, there are 4 rows of knitting on each end. :lol:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Love it. So nice.


----------



## Joyce Locklin (Apr 18, 2014)

Drop dead gorgeous. One of the prettiest cable scarves I've seen yet!


----------



## smokey2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful little scarf. Had not thought of knitting a scarf for grandson till I saw your pictures.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful scarf Emmett will be pleased. Emmette was my dads name.


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

Very Beautiful, thanks


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a lovely design that will sit nice and flat around the neck! Better watch out for future requests from that smart little one!


----------



## bevieo (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks I copied it with big plans!!!!


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Love the pattern' lovely work. Hope Emmett is good to his scarf; it'll be handsome 100 years from now.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Tamaly, I'm having a terrible time with the "cable cast ons" on the underbody of the Nursery Elephant. Been going to ask for any suggestions from KPers. Anyone?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is beautiful


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

kernan said:


> Tamaly, I'm having a terrible time with the "cable cast ons" on the underbody of the Nursery Elephant. Been going to ask for any suggestions from KPers. Anyone?


If you prefer it, you could very readily do the long tail cast on. The cable cast on is nice but not critical to the scarf.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern included with your post. I've downloaded it with no problem.

Also, the knitting pictured is VERY nice. Thank you for showing us your beautiful cabled scarf.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice! I bet he"ll look great in it.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

That is fantastic.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

It is beautiful! I love cables and love your scarf! Thank you so much!


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Finnsbride said:


> If you click on the word "download" under the photo, the pattern will appear. Thanks for asking.


Thanks for posting the pattern. Im going to try to make if for my neice :?


----------



## Anniezee (Aug 4, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

love it!


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Cable knit cast on IS critical to the elephant, though.


----------



## Sewsoslow (Aug 1, 2014)

That is beautiful. Love how the bulky cables don't go clear around the neck - especially for the younger ones. Beautiful job.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Love it and thanks for the pattern. Sure Emmett loves it.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Very nice and looks real warm!!! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

JanOS said:


> Love this, did you write out a pattern?


this is such a beautiful scarf. I love it. thank you!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I would love to have this pattern ... but I don't click those random download links... my computer cost too much and repairs are a fortune


I d/l it. it's a pattern and in a PDF file.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks. Enjoy


ute4kp said:


> this is such a beautiful scarf. I love it. thank you!


----------



## Myralcsw (Sep 27, 2014)

Lovely scarf and perfect for a guy


----------

